# Noob Question



## Tragu (Jan 2, 2013)

undefined


----------



## Tragu (Jan 8, 2013)

undefined


----------



## Dubya (Jan 9, 2013)

Tragu said:


> undefined



Can you be more specific?


----------



## Tragu (Jan 9, 2013)

Typo


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Murkve (Jan 9, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Tragu said:
> 
> 
> > undefined
> ...



He must have attempted to divide by zero.


----------



## Tragu (Jan 10, 2013)

undefined


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 10, 2013)

Tragu said:


> undefined



Um? Okay I don't think this is a tegu discussion. Lol


----------



## Tragu (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang! I was trying to type, what size tank would house a adult?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


I know I need a custom enclosure built, what is the minimum and do you know of any places that build them and ship assembled?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2013)

Boamaster.com builds large enclosures, but does not ship assembled. You will have to ask them to customize it to hold more substrate as well. Also check out Sentec cages. They may not hold enough substrate though.


----------



## Tragu (Jan 10, 2013)

Really? Thanks! What type of enclosure do you have?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Teg (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in the process of building one ... 7x3ft oak faced melamine ! Cost in region of £120/$160 !?


----------



## Tragu (Jan 10, 2013)

What do you have yours in now?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2013)

Tragu said:


> Really? Thanks! What type of enclosure do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk



I don't currently have any reptiles.

Here is a thread with a couple pictures of some of my old enclosures.


----------



## Teg (Jan 10, 2013)

Tragu said:


> What do you have yours in now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk



He's in a 4x2ft which he's seriously outgrown in 11 weeks, from 14" to a whopping 28" ! That's nearly an inch and a half a week not to mention girth !!? lol The cage should be ready next week .... I'm going like a fiddlers elbow at mo !  He seems happy in there, but i personally think thats about the limit to that size, and he does come out twice a day !


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol Murkve. Love the math humor, especially since I was just working with my daughter on slopes of horizontal and vertical lines. Unfortunately, she finds no humor at all in algebra.


----------



## Tragu (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Teg (Jan 11, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Lol Murkve. Love the math humor, especially since I was just working with my daughter on slopes of horizontal and vertical lines. Unfortunately, she finds no humor at all in algebra.



Wow !! Don't know how you get the time to work with your daughter, with so many animals ...  Are they all present now or you've had over your lifetime !? So much work with Teg not to mention your lot !!:s


----------



## Tragu (Jan 28, 2013)

Are PVC or ABS enclosures good?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## james.w (Jan 28, 2013)

Not for tegus. They aren't made to hold enough substrate.


----------



## Tragu (Jan 28, 2013)

Even if it's 8x4x4? So what do you suggest?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Tragu (Feb 4, 2013)

what do you think about this size?

72 24 17.5


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 4, 2013)

Tragu said:


> what do you think about this size?
> 
> 72 24 17.5



For an adult? That won't do.


----------



## Tragu (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh. How about 6x3x3?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## james.w (Feb 4, 2013)

I like 8*4*4 for adults with at least an 18" substrate dam. If you can get a PVC or ABS enclosure built to those specs it will work fine as long as the material is thick enough to support the substrate.


----------



## Tragu (Feb 4, 2013)

undefined


undefined


----------



## Dubya (Feb 4, 2013)

Tragu said:


> what do you think about this size?
> 
> 72 24 17.5



Feet or inches?


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 4, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Tragu said:
> 
> 
> > what do you think about this size?
> ...



Meters


----------



## Tragu (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm about to pick one! Please tell me what to get!
6x3x3 $400 in melamine 
7x3x3 $450 in melamine
8x3x3 $500 in melamine

Below is what you need. It's a stronger cage and holds humidity better. The above cages( melamine) might not last with your reptile. This is why the semi elite is recommended.
6x3x3 $550 in semi elite
7x3x3 $600 in semi elite
8x3x3 $650 in semi elite


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk
undefined
undefined


testing


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 4, 2013)

If those are your choices, then go 8x3x3. Melamine is quite heavy, I had a BoaMaster made of melamine and had to seal it all up. Worked well but weighed a whole lot.


----------



## Tragu (Feb 4, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> If those are your choices, then go 8x3x3. Melamine is quite heavy, I had a BoaMaster made of melamine and had to seal it all up. Worked well but weighed a whole lot.



Really? So do you know what the semi elite is?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk



TeguBuzz said:


> If those are your choices, then go 8x3x3. Melamine is quite heavy, I had a BoaMaster made of melamine and had to seal it all up. Worked well but weighed a whole lot.



Did you get rid if your boamasters?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## james.w (Feb 4, 2013)

I would also say 8x3x3 as well. Ask them what the semi-elite is made of and why it is better.


----------



## Tragu (Feb 4, 2013)

james.w said:


> I would also say 8x3x3 as well. Ask them what the semi-elite is made of and why it is better.



Bout to ask now! 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


Can't I seal melamine with something? What is the main problem with it?


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## james.w (Feb 4, 2013)

You can seal the edges/seams of the melamine enclosures with silicone. Problem is, if it isn't sealed completely or the animal gets to it and scratches some of the silicone out, moisture will get into the wood and destroy it very quickly.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 4, 2013)

Not sure what the semi-elites are made of. I had my enclosure from BoaMaster and donated it to an exotic reptile store when my blue passed away. I sealed it all up and worked fine for the time I had it. It's still in great condition and is housing a burmese python (their store pet) now.


----------

